# Catalogue Of Soviet Watches....



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Catalogue of Soviet Watches

Shamelessly pinched from another forum....


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

....


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Very interesting, thanks a lot.

It is a pity the pictures aren't a litle more bigger

S!

(I am sorry about the double post  )


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for sharing.

Would be interested in getting a copy.

How do you order one?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Alexus said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Would be interested in getting a copy.
> 
> How do you order one?


me too.

bowie


----------

